# Best Color light for this Betta?



## cloudgodd (Feb 26, 2010)

I was wondering what color light (to accent his colors)would be the best for this betta? 

(I know the picture is not that clear but you should be able to see the colors...I was thinking purple...)


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Purple is always a good light for a light purple fish that or a white light. White light just makes his natural colors stand out more


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I like my "day light" fluorescent bulbs. They don't add color, just make his natural colors pop.


----------

